# Crankbait?



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 28, 2007)

Well I'm looking for a good crankbait to buy. I usually fish big ponds where the only forage fish are bream. I have had some success on jerkbaits that resemble bass, but most crankbaits I see are shaped a lot more like shad. Since there are no shad in most ponds I fish, these baits are not the most effective bait. I can still catch some fish on these baits but I'm looking for a crankbait that has a taller profile that is shaped more like a bream. I would also like the paint scheme to be realistic as the water in some of the spring fed ponds full of grass stays clear all the time. If you have any suggestions, they would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 28, 2007)

Get a PC Baits Bluegill Crank!

Sorry - my photos suck, this bait looks much, much bertter in person. 










If you order it and do not like it - I will buy it from you for full value!

Get one of these!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 28, 2007)

Mr. FishinMylife, bagley has a crank called





Bagleys Bream


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 28, 2007)

Shamoo, I've had my eye on that bait. Have you had any luck on it? I've seen it on Cabelas and have been wanting to get it. I forgot about it before I posted here.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 28, 2007)

Those mattlures bluegills look killer. But if it absolutely has to be a crankbait, I like Rapala's bluegill paintjob. I have 2 shadraps in the bluegill color, they are AWESOME! The DT series has a bigger body, so it might look like a bluegill pretty well. That would be my first choice, then the PC baits, I like the PC Baits over the Bagley, the Bagley doesn't seem like it would swim very well but I could be wrong! :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 28, 2007)

I've thrown the Mattlures Bluegill some in one pond without much success. I just bought it a couple months back and haven't used it much. I caught a bass that weighed 9 ounces (who says this bait is only for spawners and giants) on it in one pond and thats it. In our 25 acre pond, I'm half afraid to use it sometimes because of all of the timber and hangups underwater considering it was $25. Once I catch a good one on it, it will probably be all I throw. In another 50 acre pond I fish a lot, I don't want to use it because of all the pickeral. That bait would be torn up pretty quick. In the last week fishing that pond, I have caught close to 20 pickeral and no bass off the bank. When we hit it in the ole tinboat, we managed a few bass so I know they are there. I might give any of the baits mentioned a try. Thanks for the responses


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I've thrown the Mattlures Bluegill some in one pond without much success. I just bought it a couple months back and haven't used it much. I caught a bass that weighed 9 ounces (who says this bait is only for spawners and giants) on it in one pond and thats it. In our 25 acre pond, I'm half afraid to use it sometimes because of all of the timber and hangups underwater considering it was $25. Once I catch a good one on it, it will probably be all I throw. In another 50 acre pond I fish a lot, I don't want to use it because of all the pickeral. That bait would be torn up pretty quick. In the last week fishing that pond, I have caught close to 20 pickeral and no bass off the bank. When we hit it in the ole tinboat, we managed a few bass so I know they are there. I might give any of the baits mentioned a try. Thanks for the responses



Yes those Mattlures Ultimate Bluegills are awesome. You never know.....you might win one in a future Tournament or contest. :wink:


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

Another awesome crankbait is Manns Baby 1 minus series. They are killer!


----------



## SMDave (Nov 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> Another awesome crankbait is Manns Baby 1 minus series. They are killer!


Amen to that! But I think the Mann's Baby -1 Minus' body has too much of a shad-body, not quite like a bream. Now that I think about it, it could represent a young bluegill pretty well though! Try the chartreuse/blue.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 28, 2007)

I had some decent luck using the Mann's Elite Series Baby 1-Minus this past season. Fished it in shallow water retrieveing across the tops of weeds. The Spots loved it! Had my best luck with the Aurora Black. Lost the Ghost Minnow at another lake and need to replace it.





https://www.mannsbait.com/index.asp


----------



## shamoo (Nov 28, 2007)

Mr.FishinsMylife, I've had decent success with this lure as I'm sure everyone else has on their reccomendation, good luck trying to decide my friend


----------



## SMDave (Nov 28, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Mr.FishinsMylife, I've had decent success with this lure as I'm sure everyone else has on their reccomendation, good luck trying to decide my friend



What lure?


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

SMDave said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.FishinsMylife, I've had decent success with this lure as I'm sure everyone else has on their reccomendation, good luck trying to decide my friend
> ...



The Baby Bream...I have the exact lure!


----------



## SMDave (Nov 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > shamoo said:
> ...


Oh shoot I forgot he's the one that posted the picture of it. Now it makes sense :lol:


----------



## little anth (Nov 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> Another awesome crankbait is Manns Baby 1 minus series. They are killer!



love that crank also the bomber fat free shad and fat free guppy in citrus shad
cant beat em


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 28, 2007)

All of the above are great choices, but to get the correct crankbait, we need some more info! Already know the water is clear, and the forage, so the color and shape are easy to pick out. The next, and most important thing to consider is the action of the bait, would you like a tight wiggle, a wide wiggle, and then, what sort of depth are you looking for? Or, what sort of depth is there in your ponds you are fishing? Trying to fish too shallow of a bait, and you won't ever reach the strike zone, depending on the part of the lake you are fishing, but then again, fishing a crank that is rated a few feet deeper than your target depth generally won't make much difference, it will just dig harder into the bottom, a little more risk of snags, but easily deflected with the lip angled down. So many cranks! This is why crankbait fans have such a variety, one lure just can't cover all the depths, but stuff like th Spence Scout sure did try!


----------



## shamoo (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion, yes the Bagley Bream, I'm on here and Im tryin to get a box organized for my swim baits, just got my huddlestons


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2007)

shamoo said:


> Sorry for the confusion, yes the Bagley Bream, I'm on here and Im tryin to get a box organized for my swim baits, just got my huddlestons



Which huddlestons?


----------



## shamoo (Nov 28, 2007)

4" delux shad


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry about that. I guess I want one that runs 5 to 7 (?) feet and a shallower running one that only goes two or three feet max. Thanks


----------



## redbug (Nov 29, 2007)

I fish on a few farm ponds that hold some monsters The water gets as deep as 40ft but it is mostly shallow 
These baits are steep $25 each and I only use them from a boat so if the take me into the mil foil i can get them out but they are an awesome bass bait


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2007)

redbug said:


> I fish on a few farm ponds that hold some monsters The water gets as deep as 40ft but it is mostly shallow
> These baits are steep $25 each and I only use them from a boat so if the take me into the mil foil i can get them out but they are an awesome bass bait



Are you keeping the name a secret? :wink: 
Or did I miss it?


----------



## redbug (Nov 29, 2007)

oops It's a deps buzz jet jr. 
they work so well my wife uses them


----------

